# Name The Movie



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Crowds gathered, and the people of the temp once again rejoiced!  Why you ask?  Well because the ever popular Name The Movie game is back!  Yes that right folks, this fun game originally started by greyhound is back for another round!  Come one, come all and join in!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved which were :

Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous posted list.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemps picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.

To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

Sometimes the round have a theme, but just to get the ball rolling we'll start this one as general game.  So you can pick a still from a film from any era or genre.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  As I'm starting this season and there is no previous round winner I'll be the judge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now let's get playing! I'll start the ball rolling with a cult classic! :


----------



## fst312 (May 6, 2010)

is this movie pic attack of the killer clowns.not to sure that is the right title but that is my guess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> is this movie pic attack of the killer clowns.not to sure that is the right title but that is my guess.



Correct!

Scores
fst312 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## fst312 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Day of the Dead?


----------



## fst312 (May 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Day of the Dead?




correct

*Scores*

SoulSnatcher : 1


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

Matrix Revolution?

edit to
Revolutions


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Yep. I'm pretty sure it's The Matrix Revolutions but it might be another in the trilogy. 

*Scores*
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix



*Edit1:* Sorry, Dave. I forgot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that pic is from the The Matrix rather than any of the sequels.   And can you remember to update both the scores and the previously posted list.  The previous posted list is important for making sure that dupes aren't posted.


----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, was thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I think it might have been the first one :/
We can delete the point if you want to.

Just a thought here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Know EXACTLY the movie you post!

Ok dave
If nobody guesses it I can provide hints


----------



## Natipoo (May 6, 2010)

The Prestige?


----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

Natipoo said:
			
		

> The Prestige?



Yes sir!
Damn I thought it was a goodie

*Scores*
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1
Natipoo : 1




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige




ITS YOUR MOVE!!!!!!!!
(I had to...)

I didn't know they were IMDB links!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

I was just thinking about reopening NTM last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Figures you'd have the same thought.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about reopening NTM last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it before and I'll say it again, great minds think alike!  I suddenly remembered us talking about it a few weeks ago and then thought with us both being mods now the thread will be far easier to keep under control.  I couldn't think of a genre or anything though.  Still time to change it over if you've got some ideas?


----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well sir, we can start with sci-fi or something

Work to adventure

A great starter could be Disney movies! Although easy, it could draw interest.

What do the winners receive? A free signature or something?

While I'm not playing to win anything, just for fun, it could also draw interest.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2010)

For the winner, we offer the same thing we've always offered:
Extra Responsibility.

(the winner will adjudicate the next round of the game)








This game is apparently the training area for upcoming moderators....


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Well sir, we can start with sci-fi or something
> 
> Work to adventure
> 
> ...



We're going to stick to just a general round this time.  What usually happens is that at the end of the round there's a week break while people vote on what the next round should be.

And nope, the winners receive no prizes, and it's extremely unlikely that it will ever be that type of game.  It's purely for fun.  It's a communist thread, not a capitalist one.


----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha nice, if I ever get back on photoshop I may make the winner a sig if they want, I figure you might as well win something.  And the voting system sounds good.

Now if we could just get Natipoo to post...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Haha nice, if I ever get back on photoshop I may make the winner a sig if they want, I figure you might as well win something.  And the voting system sounds good.
> 
> Now if we could just get Natipoo to post...



I've PMed Natipoo so hopefully he'll post soon enough.  Sometimes it can be up to 24hrs.  What usually happens is if the person whose turn it is doesn't post after 24 hours then the point is forfeited and the turn reverts back to the previous pic poster.  It doesn't happen all that often though so it's not too bad.

And the sig prize idea sounds great!  I'll add it into the first post if you want.


----------



## Natipoo (May 6, 2010)

TD Edit : Have uploaded it to TinyPic.  The file name had the film name in it.  Please try and disguise the film name, it takes the fun out of it if you can cheat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you don't have to add the scores to a screen cap post.  They only have to be updated/posted when someone guesses right.


----------



## pubert09 (May 6, 2010)

Put the answer, but changed my mind!
Sorry!


----------



## Potticus (May 6, 2010)

Signs?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2010)

Its back awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im gona sticky this because I love NTM and I am a corrupt power abuser!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *Snip - compacting the thread.



With images like that, kids be afraid by clowns.

Well, Nathan Drake, in their list, clowns are 10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The film... I don´t know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> *Snip - compacting the thread.


You're a bit late.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Its back awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is!

*Scores*
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Beats (May 7, 2010)

Almost famous?


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Almost famous?



Ofcourse

*Scores*
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous


----------



## Beats (May 7, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Clerks 2!


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Clerks 2!



It is, keep this goin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1
TrolleyDave : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

A nice easy one!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 7, 2010)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil?

Stir Crazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Incorrect mate sorry.


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Incorrect mate sorry.



He changed to stir crazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> See No Evil, Hear No Evil?
> 
> Stir Crazy



Correct!

*Scores*
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
tk_saturn : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Stir Crazy


----------



## tk_saturn (May 7, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

I think it's time for a hint!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I think it's time for a hint!


Hint; They're easter bunnies!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Hank and Mike.


Correct!



*Scores*
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
tk_saturn : 1
#5661 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Stir Crazy
Hank and Mike


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

All I can do is stare at her boobs....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

She kinda looks like a young Jodie Foster.....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^This lady.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

She is very tasty.  I'm waiting for someone to guess the film so I can find out who she is! lol  Much hotter than Kirsten Dunst!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

The Beast Within?


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

Hint time, your stalling my only entertainment


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should add that to the nostalgia thread.  If you're talking of the horror froms the 80's I loved it!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Hint time, your stalling my only entertainment




Wow. 
I remember saying stuff like that.

SEE WHAT THEY DID TO ME!?! 
They put me to work!!!!!


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's only entertainment until they make you mod...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Kirsten Dunst is hottest creature ever imo.



Agreed. In my top 5 at least.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Hm, a hint?
> It's mighty cold in here
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry mate, I find a few women incredibly hot that make people say I'm nuts.  Hottest woman ever though is Christina Applegate, specially during her Kelly Bundy days.  She makes Dunst look like a chavvy slapper!


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> #5661 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Married....with children


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Married....with children
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you were saying it cos of the glass cutter nips, but it's the first film that sprung to mind from the wording.


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

I did to help out TD
Speaking of TD
LETS GO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a game to win!


*Scores*
Potticus : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1
tk_saturn : 1
#5661 : 0



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Potticus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that was Shivers!?!  I need to dig out my DVD again, I don't recognise the woman or the scene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

hard boiled wont count though cuz last post


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

So what happened?


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 8, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> So what happened?



can't guess the next persons movie cause they have to tell you the answer


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> So what happened?



I PMed him the answer as per the rules and he posted it here as a guess.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> LOL I didn't read the rules is all, I'm not some evil kritter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O shit, I did read them and I never saw that!
I was wondering why someone sent me clerks 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok TD grab another one I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good because I didn't know that one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pan's Labyrinth?



No sorry mate, much older film that that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Crap! Where have I seen that dancer before?!?!.......


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Crap! Where have I seen that dancer before?!?!.......



lol I'll tell you who it is when the films guessed and it'll shock you!  She's really famous now.

EDIT : I'll add this pic in, should make it alot easier for people.  I'm thinking only hardcore fans of the film will recognise it from the original pic.


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

Goodfellas?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Goodfellas?



Incorrect mate, sorry!  Older than Goodfellas as well.


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

once america lead


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

The Untouchables


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> once america lead



Two of the words are right!


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

Once Upon a Time in America

sorry


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

Nice Pi, I believe that's right, here is updated scores and list


*Scores*
Potticus : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
LeLouchVII : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
#5661 : 0



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Pot!


----------



## Potticus (May 8, 2010)

All scores are right, and the movie list is correct.
I pm'd Pi, he's been updated its his turn.
Be sure to pm TD your movie name!


----------



## Tanas (May 8, 2010)

TrollyDave who was the girl?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> TrollyDave who was the girl?



It was a very young Jennifer Connolly.  From just before she became really famous.


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

sorry i took so long


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2010)

I want to say The New Legend of Shaolin/Legend Of The Red Dragon.... this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110054/

Also I am glad I caught this one this time (last time I wandered in at about 28 days).


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I want to say The New Legend of Shaolin/Legend Of The Red Dragon.... this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110054/



incorrect


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Blood:The Last Vampire?


----------



## Beats (May 8, 2010)

Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring?


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring

yeah

can someone do the score thing


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
> 
> yeah
> 
> can someone do the score thing



Why do you need someone to update the scores for you?


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Why do you need someone to update the scores for you?



cuz im lazy


----------



## Beats (May 8, 2010)

Spoiler: LARGE HD 1920x1080 IMAGE


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then next time it's your turn and you don't update the scores I'll deduct a point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> The Shawshank Redemption.



I didn't post the movie but I'm 100% sure that's correct. It's a great movie anyway


----------



## Beats (May 8, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> The Shawshank Redemption.



Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
#5661 : *1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption



Post your's now, #5661.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

The Fearless Vampire Killers?

On another note, I don't mind people updating scores for other people if it's off their own back.  I'm just not impressed by people asking others to do it because they're too lazy.  If you want to join in the game you have to accept that there's more work than just guessing and posting pics.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I know mate, you explained it which is why I didn't have a problem with it.  Plus you did as much as you could do by updating the scores.


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

I believe we all agree it is hint time?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Slapshot?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Loved Slapshot mate, one of the funniest films!  Don't bother with the rest, they're all crap.  Slap Shot 3 is like a remake of Mighty Ducks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, just to get the game rolling again I thought I'd post a pic from one of my all time favourites - should be easy as nicking candy from a baby.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

The Karate Kid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Karate Kid.



Of course!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 3
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
#5661 : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

Here's a good one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Evil Dead II?



Correct! I was just gonna send my PM out too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for updating the scores, I was just about to do that.

I can think of quite a few good ones. I just suck at naming movies.


----------



## fst312 (May 10, 2010)

this is a complete guess i believe the lady in the cover this movie looks similar to your pic.is the movie il bell'antonio.

EDIT 
i forgot to check if this movie was a horror.

ok it isn't a horror .


----------



## Llama Riot (May 10, 2010)

The Haunting


----------



## Takanato (May 10, 2010)

Twilight Zone


----------



## fst312 (May 10, 2010)

my new guess black sunday 1960 horror film.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Hot Rod!


----------



## WildWon (May 10, 2010)

Hot Rod

EDIT: I'LL KILL YOU, OVERLORD NADS!!!

PS: Lots of great men have mustaches!
Yea, but they actually GROW THEM!


----------



## Llama Riot (May 10, 2010)

Overlord Nandrian is correct, but I have a question: Is there a Tai Chi move that would make a grown man crap his pants and not know why? 

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 3
#5661 : 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
Overlord Nandrian: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Cool, I got it right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, here's mine (I hope I'm doing it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

All of what you said is correct, isn't that nice?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

What's so random about the comment?


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Transformers 2 / Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.
> On an off-note, Megan Fox is overrated.



She's really hot, find her pic before plastic surgery, I think she looked better.

BTW you scored on the easiest pic ever!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

I know it was easy, but hey, it can't always be hard, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, MY USERNAME is OVERLORD NADRIAN! No extra 'N'


----------



## DCG (May 11, 2010)

new movie :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Easy? You call that easy? At first I thought it was Twilight, but then I realized that's with bad-looking actors...

Teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, btw, you can easily find nudes of Megan Fox, although I'm not sure of they're 'shopped or not.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Not a well-known movie, but it shouldn't be hard:






AND MY NAME IS OVERLORD NADRIAN!


----------



## Potticus (May 11, 2010)

NANADRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In Sylvester Stallone's voice ofcourse


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

Ponyo!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

This should be an easy one!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 3
#5661 : 4
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 2
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> This post was about scores, scrapped because I was beat to it...


Second time!
You're way too slow!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

Dammit! I'm not sure about this one, I recognize it but I have no idea where from...

The Ring, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really don't know...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Is it the Japanese version of Dark Water?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

Cheers mate!  Next up :


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

That's easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Swamp Thing

Am i right or am i right?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 13, 2010)

Swamp Thing


EDIT: damn you ned


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> That's easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely postively one hundred and ten percent right!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 2
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 2
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
mrfatso : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

So, i guess it's my turn to add a pic, hmm, this is tough..

I need to look into my dvd collection and grab a scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, u guys are in luck, i do not have any difficult movies to take a screen shot of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this screenshot is generic enough


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

No idea which movie that's from... so I'll have a guess.

Percy Jackson?


----------



## Potticus (May 13, 2010)

Jumper?


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

@Potticus : Nuts, i was hoping that it was generic enough to get past your eyes and the answer is yes, it's Jumper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 3
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 2
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
mrfatso : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

To mrfatso, I thought pacifier first but took a minute to think.

Good luck


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

Easy!
A History of Violence!


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Legion?

@potticus: too bad i didnt have any anime movie, those seem to be the hardest


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

YOU BASTARD!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Potticus : 3
fst312 : 1
SoulSnatcher : 3
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
mrfatso : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

I don't expect anyone to get this!


Spoiler: Hint



It came out in 2010


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid ?


----------



## fst312 (May 14, 2010)

camp rock 2


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

Damn you! It's Wimpy Kid. Your turn, mrfatso.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Potticus : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Damn you!



OWNED!
haha just like what happened to me!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!
He answered it rather quickly! I didn't expect that.

At least I'm in the top three! Tied with you in the scoreboard!


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spent the night with a friend and lost out on 3 straight movies I knew!
I usually keep this in a tab so I could have gotten them!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 14, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Spent the night with a friend and lost out on 3 straight movies I knew!
> *I usually keep this in a tab so I could have gotten them!*




Man, Dave. 
These new players are srs bzns!

(They remind me of a few of our other players)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, I think we're gonna have to put some more time in and show 'em how it's done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I told Llama_Riot he needs to get back in the game as well.

(And I'm just joking with you new players, it's great having you guys in the game!  You're good competition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds like we need multiple threads haha

btw

FATTY POST UP AN IMAGE I'M HUNGRY FOR POINTS

> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 	
4 Members: Potticus, Vulpes Abnocto, Delta517, fst312 
let's be honest, were all tabbing and refreshing this thread


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 14, 2010)

I am now. 
You've called down THA THUNDAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(plus I have no points yet and it's pissing me right the fuck off)


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I am now.
> You've called down THA THUNDAH!
> 
> 
> ...



I'll lend you one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to go soon!
Where is fatboyslim


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 14, 2010)

:3 He's waiting on you to leave, of course. 

(It's a legitimate tactic.)


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> :3 He's waiting on you to leave, of course.
> 
> (It's a legitimate tactic.)



I'll kill a man


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 14, 2010)

Okay, we've now fucked up a whole page of the thread. 
For further chat, feel free to PM, or find me in IRC.


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay, we've now fucked up a whole page of the thread.
> For further chat, find me in IRC.



need an irc program, and further knowledge of how to operate one, I'll pm you tomorrow.

TD feel free to delete our convo


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Nah, don't worry about it.  I'll let you off as you're new!


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, i was out just now.

Let me see what movies do i have. 

Hoo Hoo, found a hard movie, this is from my vcd collection, u guys are out of luck since i wasn't able to find my Hercules vcd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i know how hard this will be, so a hint from me.



Spoiler



It's from the 1985 till 1995


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Exiled?


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

i will wait for 2 more guess before releasing one more minor hint. 

Anyway, i am not surprise that this is amazingly hard 

Anyway, soul, don't tell them the answer, just like the rules, i had pmed him the answer.

Sorry for this tough screenshot since most of the scene would have told you the answer right in the face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Majority of the movie takes place in one area of the movie, telling u that area will be telling u the answer


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Shawshank redemption?
shot in the dark, probably wrong, well off to bed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Damn you mrfatso, I know I know that film but I can't remember what it is! lol

Infernal Affairs?


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

haha, still nope, not even close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, here's one more screenshot, this might make it easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully not too easy.






edit: Should i assumed that everyone gave up and post the answer?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I give up, and I bet the others gave up too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go ahead and post the answer, and post a different film instead


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

Okay, the answer is that the movie is from the Film Shower aka Xizao.

If u guys don't mind, u can read the eng subs. It's a really heartwarming movie. 

Shower

Well, as compensation for that hard topic, here's an easy one for u guys.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Spaceballs.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

and fast is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 told ya it's easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Potticus : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Whoo back in the name that movie game. Pity I have been trimming my collection down a bit of late.

I could not think of an iconic scene for this one (or at least not one that can be boiled down to a still image) but I could not let a film this cheesy be left out of the proceedings. The director has done a few films as have some of the actors.





MD5 of the IMDB url (plain url http:// included) is
835f288df952b4581e909eaa6573ba2a

One MD5 generator:
http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php


----------



## Blastoise (May 14, 2010)

Is that Tokyo Gore Police?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Sorry Blastoise it is not Tokyo Gore Police (In what will probably get be kicked out of this game I do not think I have seen it yet).


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Dead or Alive?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Afraid not TrolleyDave (although I sense by the end of this I am going to have about 10 new films to watch/actually going to have to work through Takashi Miike's back catalogue).

Another picture:





I will also say the film got a not unreasonable amount of publicity when it was released in the UK (I ended up finding out about it from MTV of all places- how I do not miss analogue cable or TV in general).


----------



## tk_saturn (May 14, 2010)

The one on the left in the above picture looks like one of those from the box of Izo, so it is Izo?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

Afraid not tk_saturn and a quick scan (back and forward mouse buttons and f3) of IMDB says none of the actors were in both this film and Izo.

For what it is worth the director is not Takashi Miike and he has made some fairly big films including a few that were more than just cult favourites outside Japan.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 14, 2010)

versus


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

We have a winner, welcome to the scoreboard/game Old8oy.

Personally it is my second favourite Japanese zombie related film (Wild Zero obviously being the best) but this last round has shown me I have more watching to do.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Potticus : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
tk_saturn : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1
Old8oy : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 14, 2010)

Nice.

Well, here's my first submission to the game.
I've probably seen this movie 50 times.  A fairly popular movie but not quite on everyone's radar.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 14, 2010)

Equilibrium?


----------



## WildWon (May 14, 2010)

Equilibrium?

EDIT: MOTHER FU---...


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 14, 2010)

Well that didn't take long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tk_saturn FTW

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 4
#5661 : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Potticus : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
tk_saturn : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1
Old8oy : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium


----------



## tk_saturn (May 14, 2010)

Something easy


----------



## The Pi (May 14, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Presto?


i'm always too late


----------



## tk_saturn (May 14, 2010)

Presto is correct, #5661 +1

*Scores*
#5661 : 5
TrolleyDave : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Potticus : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
tk_saturn : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1
Old8oy : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

jumanji*

Misspelled


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night at the museum?






Name of that pic is jumanji


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

lrn2type, it's Jumanji


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> lrn2type, it's Jumanji



Fixed it a few minutes ago


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Damn, did you fix it before or after I posted, cos your edit time and my post time both give the same date


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Damn, did you fix it before or after I posted, cos your edit time and my post time both give the same date



I saw that, being totally honest I changed it before, and made another post spelling it correctly.






Since no one has any idea

Its a national lampoon's video


----------



## fst312 (May 15, 2010)

national lampoon 2


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> national lampoon 2



What?
There are series, which movie are you referencing to?


----------



## fst312 (May 15, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought your clue was giving a way the answer so i google searched

Edit
National Lampoon's Dorm Daze 2

you were giving a clue a way right when you said Its a national lampoon's video


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell?


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

Yes TD
Yes
*Scores*
#5661 : 5
TrolleyDave : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
tk_saturn : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1
Old8oy : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell?


----------



## fst312 (May 15, 2010)

i'll hopfully get the next movie i haven't scored in a while.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

I have to admit I looked it up! lol  There's no way I'd have guessed that in a million years, too obscure even for me!


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have to admit I looked it up! lol  There's no way I'd have guessed that in a million years, too obscure even for me!



Bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pm me the name of this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll wait for my next turn.

Ya................
Would have never got that
I'm not to keen on the foreign movies


----------



## mrfatso (May 15, 2010)

for some reason the dude on the


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> for some reason the dude on the


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 15, 2010)

dammit i know this one.....on the tip of my tongue

SPL

what? what?


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> dammit i know this one.....on the tip of my tongue
> 
> SPL
> 
> what? what?



I believe you have the right movie, but its full name please?
So I can verify it with my pm.

EDIT:

Yeah it was, I figured you knew because the initials were correct.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> dammit i know this one.....on the tip of my tongue
> 
> SPL
> 
> what? what?



It was indeed SPL!  Brilliant film.

*Scores*
#5661 : 5
TrolleyDave : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
tk_saturn : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

Happy 5000 there td.

Good guess old8oy, its your turn


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 15, 2010)

since we seem to be on an asian kick here


----------



## fst312 (May 15, 2010)

this is my a guess but is the movie called Kick the Moon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

No sorry, that's not it.


----------



## fst312 (May 16, 2010)

even though i'm still probably not going figure out what movie this is can you give a clue to what movie this is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

One of the actors in this starred in the original Hong Kong version of a remake that starred Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One of the actors in this starred in the original Hong Kong version of a remake that starred Leonardo DiCaprio.


I'm guessing that makes it infernal affairs ~ The Departed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not this film, but one of the actors in it did star in Infernal Affairs.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 16, 2010)

Tian xia wu zei/ A world without thieves?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Tian xia wu zei/ A world without thieves?



You are correct good sir!

*Scores*
#5661 : 5
TrolleyDave : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
tk_saturn : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves


----------



## tk_saturn (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Llama Riot (May 16, 2010)

Avatar?



Spoiler



hahahhahaha


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Watchmen


Spoiler



hahahhahaha



Hmm, I haven't been able to guess one movie this time around.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Kabluey?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Kabluey?


Correct, It's a film you never forget.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
tk_saturn : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
Llama Riot : 1
FAST6191 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Llama Riot (May 16, 2010)

Whats Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Advi (May 16, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> also, we will be doing a weekly movie night in #bearcave (on the gbatemp server) starting tommorow night.  The first movie will be _The Jerk_ starring Steve Martin.  We will be streaming the movie so everyone is at the same time and commenting on the same things.  All are welcome!


can't you wait until I'm ready?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Whats Eating Gilbert Grape



Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
tk_saturn : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Llama Riot : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
FAST6191 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Llama Riot (May 16, 2010)

ATTENTION NEWCOMERS: THIS IS HOW THE GAME MOVES


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Becket!

I think I watched that in one of my history classes a few years back.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 16, 2010)

ooops I forgot to hide the url you cheater flameiguana.

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
tk_saturn : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Llama Riot : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
FAST6191 : 1
*flameiguana: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

I quite enjoyed that movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has some nice comedy at first and gets progressively serious.

Anyway, here's my film. Remember to hide your URL's. Don't be a noob like Llama





EDIT: Hint: It's not a comedy. Ignore the smiling soldier.


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

Bridge to far

Only black and white war movie I know rofl.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

No 

And it's not a war movie.
That is a shot of one of the security checkpoints in the city to prevent acts of terrorism/rebellion.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

Uh Queen?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Uh Queen?


It's not Queen.

Hint: It deals with the French colonization of a certain country in North Africa.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2010)

Thought it was to do with that.

Algiers is the setting- now to find which one (there are a few to pick from).

I am guessing you would go for the most well known one:
"La battaglia di Algeri (1966)"... this one http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058946/

Either way I will have to watch that again- awesome atmosphere (for me at least not replicated until something like city of god)


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
tk_saturn : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Llama Riot : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
*FAST6191 : 2*
flameiguana: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2010)

IMDB MD5ed URL (url format but without quotes "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0000001/" )
7f21128af29ce4e9e2abba8d15b2963b

An MD5 generator:
http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

Razing Arizona?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2010)

Afraid not Potticus.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Is it Titanic?


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

A horror movie perhaps?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Malice in Wonderland?


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Malice in Wonderland?


Why, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM the name of your film to FAST, not me.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
*tk_saturn : 4*
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Llama Riot : 2
mrfatso : 2
Old8oy : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Should be pretty easy


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 17, 2010)

tokyo drift?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> tokyo drift?



Didn't take long lol.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 4
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
*Old8oy : 3*
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
Llama Riot : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 17, 2010)

easy one


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Truffle Shuffle


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)

_The Goonies_


----------



## Gore (May 17, 2010)

lol truffle shuffle as the movie title


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Please wait for the last poster of the movie.
As long as he's not announcing, guess the movie above me first. Not my picture to avoid confusion

But i think im right or not.. hahahah


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Truffle Shuffle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Over Her Dead Body" won't be next now.

Follow the rules, it's not your turn; you're gonna upset dave.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 17, 2010)

lmao...

and the winner is Llama Riot!


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 4
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
*Llama Riot : 3*
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll read the rules more carefully next time.
I hope I wont make TrolleyDave upset


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Tekkin88 (May 17, 2010)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)

nope


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)

nope.

This film about interstellar warfare, stars a veteran of another venerable space travel franchise.


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

to pop a few off
battlestar galactica
stargate

starship troopers?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2010)

Making it a little difficult for other people to guess, aren't ya Potticus? 

One post, one guess, no double-posting. 
(It's one of the unwritten rules.)


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

District 9?


----------



## XXNatus (May 17, 2010)

What is Starship Troopers 3: Marauder?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)

Correct! 


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 4
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
Llama Riot : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
*XXNatus: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

My guess was really just hte last one, but I didn't specify a number.

Those were just other series.


----------



## XXNatus (May 17, 2010)

Alright, my turn.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Assassination of a High School President?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Finally, some film I've actually seen... Assassination of a High School President.

I thought it was a pretty good film.

Oh you mofo tk_saturn


----------



## XXNatus (May 17, 2010)

Why...Yes, you're correct.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
*tk_saturn : 5*
Potticus : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
Llama Riot : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President


----------



## tk_saturn (May 17, 2010)

Awesome film


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

_The Brothers Grimm_


----------



## tk_saturn (May 18, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _The Brothers Grimm_


Fantastic shot of Matt Damon!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 4
*Llama Riot : 4*
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

Hannibal?
Lol No idea again.

Looks like a crusades movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

Trolley dave shoudl tidy this up


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I know Potticus, but we wait for Llama Riot to confirm it so the game doesn't get derailed and flows nicely.


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

okie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should give me a hint on your next movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



INB4 eastern films :/


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

any good brit should know that

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 7*
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 4
Llama Riot : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Cheers LR mate!

Next up :


----------



## dinofan01 (May 18, 2010)

Half Baked


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Half Baked



Holy shit that was fast!  Nice one mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 4
Llama Riot : 4
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
*dinofan01 : 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked


----------



## dinofan01 (May 18, 2010)

@Trolley lol. Thanks!

Well since I can't spend too much time watching this thread I'll give an easy one. Sorry for the crappy quality.






Edit: Can i just say "Holy crap trolley!" Just as I was coming here to reupload to tinypic...BOOM! its been done. Your too good at your job! hahah


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

_The Sandlot_


----------



## dinofan01 (May 18, 2010)

You sir are correct!


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 4
*Llama Riot : 5*
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

robin hood men in tights?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

Correct!


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 7
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
*Potticus : 5*
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

Lulz


----------



## rikuumi (May 18, 2010)

Smokin' Aces


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2010)

Submerged?

(Guessing, since I can't stand Seagal movies)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Under Siege?


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Under Siege?



MOTHER FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Yes
This





grabbing scores

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 8*
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege



I hate seagal just as much.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

A nice easy one!


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

my friend new immediately, this sucks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2010)

True Lies


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> True Lies



From his PM correct, but I'm supposed to let him tell you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Correct Vulpes mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And it's about bloody time you scored a point too!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 8
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1
*Vulpes Abnocto : 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies



@Potticus : If you've been PMed the answer it's alright to say it's right and update the scores.  It's only when you've not been PMed you have to wait.


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Correct Vulpes mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up, if I like you I might update the scores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well someone post a movie I'm behind!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2010)

Hey Dave, I still get 24 hours to post, right?

With all these guys foaming at the mouth, I think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post. 

Bwahaha!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, I still get 24 hours to post, right?
> 
> With all these guys foaming at the mouth, I think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post.
> 
> Bwahaha!








  Take all the time you want me old china!


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

WHAT
full on anger mode here

not cool

In all honesty your holding up the game, your not even in contention at this point.

And remember
I'm ALWAYS watching.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2010)

LOL

Sooooo eaaassyy


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

No idea what movie that is.

I visit this site 220+ times a day according to firefox.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2010)

I am going to guess serenity

edit: as it appears to be about 5am now I am going to have to post a new film and run. If I am right carry on and if not call it a just for fun round.






IMDB MD5ed URL (url format but without quotes "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0000001/" )
7e9bae86292515be8b0ea73e4f580154

An MD5 generator:
http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I am going to guess serenity
> 
> edit: as it appears to be about 5am now I am going to have to post a new film and run. If I am right carry on and if not call it a just for fun round.
> 
> ...


What is he doing with that ^


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2010)

You are both Fast, and Correct.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 8
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
*FAST6191 : 3*
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity




Potticus: What FAST is doing is a brilliant idea that we'd have to explain a hundred times during every game....
....and to be perfectly honest I still don't totally get it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to guess The Last Seduction.


----------



## Gore (May 18, 2010)

My theory in simple terms : Find the movie for your  guess on IMDB and convert the URL ending to MD5, if it matches with his then obvious you are correct and you can continue without confirmation from the original poster.

By this : TrolleyDave is correct 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110308/ in the md5 hash generator http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php
comes out as : 7e9bae86292515be8b0ea73e4f580154


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

I see your theory


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> My theory in simple terms : Find the movie for your  guess on IMDB and convert the URL ending to MD5, if it matches with his then obvious you are correct and you can continue without confirmation from the original poster.



Your theory is correct!  Cheers Gore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've just done a check and it's definitely The Last Seduction.  So I'll just update the scores and keep this choo choo chugging!

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 9*
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
XXNatus: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction



Next up!


----------



## Gore (May 18, 2010)

one mistake, it's the entire URL. not the "URL ending". My bad.


as for the film i've no clue. I need to see more older movies.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

the PM rule was put in place purely to keep me from owning this game


----------



## Potticus (May 18, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> the PM rule was put in place purely to keep me from owning this game



/conceited


----------



## XXNatus (May 18, 2010)

Back on topic.
I'm going to guess Body Heat?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Llama Riot : 5
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
*XXNatus: 2*
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat


----------



## XXNatus (May 19, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to post a new picture. Anyways, here I go.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)

_Bart Got A Room_


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _Bart Got A Room_



Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
*Llama Riot : 6*
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
Potticus : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 19, 2010)

Year one


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
*Potticus : 6*
Llama Riot : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One


----------



## Potticus (May 19, 2010)

Tis a classic


----------



## Gore (May 19, 2010)

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Potticus (May 19, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 6
Llama Riot : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1
*Gore: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City


----------



## Gore (May 19, 2010)

was going to post a gruesome movie nobody should ever see but since i don't know if anybody would have seen it instead i figure i'll rep my homie and favorite actor



IMDB page hash: 
81d2b563a6e9076397d94fbee367faa1

based on the template of "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0000001/" (without quotations)
generator : http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php
excellent idea by FAST6191


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)

_Choke_


----------



## Gore (May 19, 2010)

'-' correct

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
*Llama Riot : 7*
Potticus : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1
Gore: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke






could somebody confirm to me the PM rule?
When you post a movie, you PM the answer to the one who posted before you (that you guessed correctly), which makes them unable to guess your movie and allows them to confirm the answer?
I'll follow that next time if so


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 19, 2010)

GHOSTBUSTER!

J/K
I have no idea, night all


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

Electric Dreams?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)

nope and nope.


----------



## mrfatso (May 19, 2010)

for reasons unknown to me, i was gonna say: The Nutty Professor ...


----------



## cobleman (May 19, 2010)

war games


----------



## Llama Riot (May 19, 2010)

nope.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Amber Lamps (May 20, 2010)

Llama Riot you made it too obvious with the last one.  Shame.  Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home

I would have been happier with just the 2nd photo and not the third. Still would have guessed it although it was a pretty boring movie and I didn't see it many times


----------



## Llama Riot (May 20, 2010)

Correct!  Yeah I had to go obvious this film was holding the game up

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Llama Riot : 7
Potticus : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1
Gore: 1
*Amber Lamps: 1*


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Llama Riot (May 21, 2010)

24 hour rule?


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Not exactly sure on the detail, you post another?, but if it gets us moving I'm all aboard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

Yep LR, 24 hour rule I reckon as well.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

>


Gladiator


----------



## Llama Riot (May 21, 2010)

Correct!  

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Llama Riot : 7
Potticus : 6
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
*ENDscape: 1*
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Vulpes Abnocto : 1
Gore: 1
Amber Lamps: 1


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

eight legged freaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no idea haha


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> eight legged freaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope nice try though


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

horror movie my good friend?


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> horror movie my good friend?


Yes it is, more like gory horror film


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

wrong turn 2


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> wrong turn 2
> Correct!
> QUOTE(Llama Riot @ May 20 2010, 10:37 PM) *Scores*
> TrolleyDave : 9
> ...


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Before td gets back...


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Before td gets back...


Shaolin soccer?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 21, 2010)

_Pretty Woman_


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

DOH!
Read the rules broski, I pm'd you the answer...


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> DOH!
> Read the rules broski, I pm'd you the answer...


omfg wow i forgot
lols n i didnt read the pm
so new pic n my bad guys


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

I dunno, there's always one who's gotta play their own way. lol


----------



## ENDscape (May 21, 2010)

LMAO i just got into the game a little... i remember playing this before and not guessing at least one haha. so i kinda got carried away


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2010)

The Three Musketeers


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Correct

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Llama Riot : 7
Potticus : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
*Vulpes Abnocto : 2*
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2010)




----------



## tk_saturn (May 21, 2010)

I'd guess "The Graduate", looks like Hoffman.


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'd guess "The Graduate", looks like Hoffman.



NO


----------



## Lazycus (May 21, 2010)

"Little Big Man"


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Little Big Man"



JACKPOT
or is this in reference to your...
nevermind...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2010)

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Llama Riot : 7
Potticus : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
*Lazycus: 1*
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man


----------



## Lazycus (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

school of rock


----------



## Lazycus (May 21, 2010)

Correct!

Way too easy.  I did get a pic of Miranda Cosgrove (iCarly) in there for all you haters.


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : *8*
Llama Riot : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Haters gunna hate.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 21, 2010)

Cop and ½ isn't meant to be a very good film...


----------



## ronfar23x (May 21, 2010)

And it very much succeeds at not being one!


But could be worse, at least he didn't post a scene from "Stop! Or My Mom Will SHoot!"


----------



## Potticus (May 22, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Cop and ½ isn't meant to be a very good film...



Correct

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 8
Llama Riot : 7
#5661 : 5
*tk_saturn : 6*
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Finally one I recognize: The Iron Giant.

EDIT: removed the fail.

EDIT2: added the correct title.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Iron Giant!


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

since the edit and post are same minute I'd think Tekkin88 gets the shot here


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Looked to me like Tekkin88 got in there first. But i'll leave TrolleyDave to decide, I imagine he can tell from the logs if Tekkin88 posted it before you changed it from The Big Friendly Giant.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Aaah! Who won?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I really didn't look at Tekkin's post (I only noticed it now) but if the logs say he posted that before I made the final edit I will let it be. I should have been faster.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Someone PM Dave...


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

Since TrolleyDave is offline, can we just give it to Tekkin so the game doesn't get stuck?
And next time instead of editing we should just double post? Though this probably wouldn't happen again.

Nadrian : So it would be before the next post (if it was before the next post) and not have any predicament to decide who was first.
realistically you were probably first but there's no way to tell, I doubt there's edit logs for moderators anyhow


9:23 : hi dave


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

He's not online anymore (obviously, it's 3AM there, 4AM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but he'll notice this when he's online again. After all, it's his topic, he needs to keep an eye on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Gore, why would you want to double post?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> He's not online anymore (obviously, it's 3AM there, 4AM here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means a new rule:
One post, one guess.

No editing a wrong post to another film.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Well, I only noticed that I had put the wrong name in after I posted it, I had put The Big Friendly Giant instead of The Iron Giant for some reason.

But, I'll be a nice guy and give the ball to Tekkin.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

I'd say looking at it that Tekkin got in there just before you.  He posted while you were editing it type thing.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Am I supposed to put the scores?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Let's get it rolling again.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 8
Llama Riot : 7
tk_saturn : 6
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
*Tekkin88 : 1 *
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Cheers tk mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : Also, I agree with this being implemented if everyone else does.  It'll stops anything like this coming up again.



			
				tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 23, 2010)

Nadrian, thank you for being so gracious about this

Tekkin88 is now in the race!


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 8
Llama Riot : 7
#5661 : 5
tk_saturn : 6
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
*Tekkin88: 1*
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant



EDIT: Well shit, Dave. You're still ninja-ing me in the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to do this right?
I don't want to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

No, that was tk that ninja'd you mate!  I say we ban him from posting for a day!


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

The name is in the URL, pick a different film now. (I had to look at URL since the image didn't show up.)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> No, that was tk that ninja'd you mate!  I say we ban him from posting for a day!



YEAH! Harrumph! Harrumph! Harrumph!


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to do this right?
I'm not really sure...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Just look for a screenshot of a film, but make sure the name of the film is NOT in the URL, and preferably the image can't be reverse searched by stuff like Tineye.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Or save the picture to your desktop, rename it and upload it to imageshack, tinypic etc.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

TinyPic should rename them for you, and give you the forum code for the image.

If you use MediaPlayerClassic, goto the menu and there's an option to save the image of the film it's playing.

Otherwise you can find the images on IMDB.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 23, 2010)

To download an image, right click the image and select  "save image as"


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Another easy one.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> To download an image, right click the image and select  "save image as"


Fucking lol'd. Nice one mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goddammit Llama, why are you so fast?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 23, 2010)

_She's the Man_


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _She's the Man_



Yeah...


*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 8
*Llama Riot : 8*
tk_saturn : 6
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Amber Lamps: 1 (hit and run)


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man


----------



## Llama Riot (May 23, 2010)




----------



## junn (May 23, 2010)

enemy at the gates


----------



## Llama Riot (May 23, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 9
Potticus : 8
Llama Riot : 8
tk_saturn : 6
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
*Junn: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

24 hour rule?


ahhhh.. wasn't looking at AM/PM


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

It's only been 12! lol


----------



## tk_saturn (May 24, 2010)

Potticus took over 24 hours on his last one, lol.


----------



## junn (May 24, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Blade Runner.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Shit Dave, that was fast


----------



## Potticus (May 24, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Potticus took over 24 hours on his last one, lol.



No?
I took like 20?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Shit Dave, that was fast



Of course, I've seen it way too many times not to recognise it! lol


----------



## junn (May 24, 2010)

right.

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 10*
Potticus : 8
Llama Riot : 8
tk_saturn : 6
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Llama Riot (May 24, 2010)

_How High_


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _How High_



Correct mate!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 10
*Llama Riot : 9*
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 6
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High


----------



## Llama Riot (May 24, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

No need to send me a PM for this one LR!


----------



## tk_saturn (May 24, 2010)

Monty Python: Life of Brian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Monty Python: Life of Brian.



Jehovah!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 10
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
*tk_saturn : 7*
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian


----------



## tk_saturn (May 24, 2010)




----------



## ronfar23x (May 24, 2010)

Benny and Joon, easy one...


----------



## tk_saturn (May 24, 2010)

ronfar23x said:
			
		

> Benny and Joon, easy one...


Yep!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 10
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
Gore: 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1
*ronfar23x: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon


----------



## ronfar23x (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Gore (May 24, 2010)

cabin fever?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 24, 2010)

I think you are quite correct but I never got a PM, I couldnt place where I recognized the blonde guy from but he's one of the kids from _Super Troopers_.


----------



## ronfar23x (May 25, 2010)

Yes! You are correct gore..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't there supposed to be a sequel?

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 10
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
flameiguana: 1
dinofan01 : 1
*Gore: 2*
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1
ronfar23x: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

ronfar23x said:
			
		

> Yes! You are correct gore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to update the scores and the previously posted films list as well.  And yep, there's a sequel, but it's pretty poor.


----------



## Gore (May 25, 2010)

let's see how this goes...









			
				 Idea and Template by FAST6191 said:
			
		

> IMDB MD5ed URL (url format but without quotes "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0000001/" )
> f6e9da8126981ed18afd184d34bd2324
> 
> An MD5 generator:
> http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/md5.php


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

pretty sure its The King of Kong


----------



## Gore (May 25, 2010)

correct

awesome film experience, that billy mitchell is such a douchebag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 10
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
*flameiguana: 2*
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1
ronfar23x: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters


[/quote]


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

alrighty


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Tsotsi?


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

That's correct TrolleyDave

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 11*
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
Junn: 1
ronfar23x: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Cheers Iggy!

Next up :


----------



## junn (May 25, 2010)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> Night of the Living Dead



Correct!  Don't forget to PM with me with answer to the film you post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 11
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
*Junn: 2*
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead


----------



## junn (May 25, 2010)

here's an easy one.


----------



## mrfatso (May 25, 2010)

i really should watch more movies.

Anyway, i am gonna go with Austin Power movie.

Not sure if it's International Man of Mystery or goldmember though.


----------



## junn (May 25, 2010)

nope.sorry.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 25, 2010)

_3000 Miles to Graceland_

although i'm pretty sure thats not it


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _3000 Miles to Graceland_
> 
> although i'm pretty sure thats not it



No sorry mate, that's not it.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 25, 2010)

Bubba Ho-tep?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Bubba Ho-tep?



That's the one!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 11
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
*SkankyYankee : 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 25, 2010)

Next up:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Mallrats?


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 25, 2010)

no but good guess


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

The Wizard?


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 25, 2010)

nope, ill put out a hint in a few if no one gets it


----------



## WildWon (May 25, 2010)

Swingers?


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 25, 2010)

That's it! Funniest video game scene IMO

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 11
Llama Riot : 9
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
*WildWon: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers


----------



## WildWon (May 25, 2010)

w00t! Finally got one in before someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aaaaand-


----------



## mameks (May 25, 2010)

The intimate private life of Jesus


----------



## WildWon (May 25, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Intermission?


----------



## WildWon (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Intermission?



No. But that's quite a fantastic movie. I need to rewatch that one.


----------



## Potticus (May 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> The intimate private life of Jesus



First to say I have no guess...
second

Lol'd so hard at that guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not that it was bad, but because the ass grabbing + jesus


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Miami Vice?


----------



## WildWon (May 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Miami Vice?



Nope. ProTip: Not Colin Farrell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, I could have sworn it was him!  I ain't got a clue then.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 26, 2010)

hahaha I though it was the highlander guy


----------



## WildWon (May 26, 2010)

Alright alright, picture number 2:






(yes, same movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Llama Riot (May 26, 2010)

_The Ten_


----------



## WildWon (May 26, 2010)

There it is! Llama Riot get's it.

(it's a wonderful off-beat sketch comedy style movie brought to you by the guys that did _The State_, _Wet Hot American Summer_, _Role Models_ and others)

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 11
*Llama Riot : 10*
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten


----------



## Llama Riot (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Llama Riot (May 27, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Damn you LR, I know I know that film but can't can't remember it!  It's the top pic I recognise the most.  Now my brain hurts and I blame you!


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

When i saw the 1st pic, i keep seeing a bad movie appearing in front of my eyes..

So, let me think of the worst movie that i have seen..

The movie is "Disaster Movie" ?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Llama Riot (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach


----------



## Llama Riot (May 27, 2010)

Correct!  Welcome to the game, read the rules in the first post and be sure to PM me the answer to me so I can officiate in your absence. 

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 11
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
*monkee3000: 1*


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

llamariot you do love doubleposting do you??


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

Edit: better pic


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

La Haine?


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 28, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> Correct.



Don't forget to update the scores and the previously posted list.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 28, 2010)

Ha thanks for the reminder.
Scores
*TrolleyDave : 12*
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1

I gather you highlight the last scorer?
Edit: Damn should have edited the other post. Sigh, I wish I had opposable thumbs.
Edit again:thanks for letting me know about the list of the movies.


----------



## Gore (May 28, 2010)

please add the IMDB links next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah, highlight the newest point gain.

*Scores*
*TrolleyDave : 12*
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 7
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1


Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine




You're up Dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

Cheers monkee and Gore!

Next up :


----------



## mrfatso (May 28, 2010)

28 days later?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

No sorry dude.


----------



## mrfatso (May 28, 2010)

then how about:

Dawn of the dead?

I know this movie, but the name just keeps escaping me


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2010)

No sorry dude!  It's not a zombie film.


----------



## mrfatso (May 29, 2010)

the hobo looking dude does look like one though


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> the hobo looking dude does look like one though



He is and he isn't.  He's actually possessed.  The pic is from a John Caerpenter film.


----------



## toh_yxes (May 29, 2010)

they live?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 29, 2010)

Prince Of Darkness

After going through IMDB, i'm surprised how many of films of his I enjoyed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Prince Of Darkness
> 
> After going through IMDB, i'm surprised how many of films I enjoyed.



It was indeed Prince of Darkness!  Carpenter's one of my favourite directors!  Quite a few of my top 100 are from him.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
*tk_saturn : 8*
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
Junn: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness


----------



## tk_saturn (May 29, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (May 29, 2010)

Well, a long shot, but- Legion?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 29, 2010)

No, but I see where you're coming from.

Another image:


----------



## junn (May 29, 2010)

Frailty


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> Frailty



Correct!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
*Junn: 3*
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty


----------



## junn (May 29, 2010)

i don't see my name up th.....oops there it is..

ok


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

blind fury


----------



## junn (May 29, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> blind fury



right.


----------



## junn (May 29, 2010)

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 10
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
*nasune: 1*




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

You know, funnily enough I was watching blind fury when this one popped up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Well this one can either be very easy, or it can be hard (it is a childhood classic, and most people from 'round here do not know it).


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

Old Yeller?


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

no, don't even know that one.


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2010)

Where the Red Fern Grows?


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

Not that one either. Wait up, let me take a better pic.
edit.
Here is it:


----------



## Llama Riot (May 29, 2010)

_Milo and Otis_


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

No. (There's a cat involved too)


----------



## Llama Riot (May 29, 2010)

_Homeward Bound_


----------



## nasune (May 29, 2010)

yes, that's it.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
*Llama Riot : 11*
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
The Pi: 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound


----------



## Llama Riot (May 30, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2010)

easy rider


----------



## Llama Riot (May 30, 2010)

right on

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 11
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
*The Pi: 2*
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1




Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider


----------



## junn (May 30, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> 24 hour rule?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 30, 2010)

he's got 2 hours left


----------



## Llama Riot (May 31, 2010)




----------



## wrettcaughn (May 31, 2010)

bill and ted's excellent adventure

*late here and working all day tomorrow, so skip me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2010)

Here's a toss up to get the game moving


----------



## lolzed (May 31, 2010)

Operation Petticoat(i thought wth a pink sub *runs to google*/...found it)

anyways skip me


----------



## Gore (May 31, 2010)

feel free to skip everybody


----------



## lolzed (May 31, 2010)

i lol'd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2010)

UPDATED SCORES

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 11
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
#5661 : 5
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
The Pi: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1
*No points for "Skip Me" posts*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat




Repost of Gore's movie post:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2010)

Cheers Vulpes mate, much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got the flu so wasn't really around yesterday.

No offence meant to people but please don't guess if you have no intention of posting a follow on pic.


----------



## Gore (Jun 1, 2010)

help any?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

The bottom pic brings Rabid Grannies to mind but I'm pretty sure that's not it.


----------



## Gore (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, not that. 
I think one would classify this as horror.
It's pretty startling.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 1, 2010)

Misery


----------



## Gore (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry, nay.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

The Orphan?


----------



## Gore (Jun 1, 2010)

Not The oprhan


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hostel? That chick looks familiar. But I'm probably wayyyyyy off.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 1, 2010)

the exorcism of emily rose ? 

just a guess...


----------



## cracker (Jun 1, 2010)

The last cap makes me think of The Collector (great movie) but the previous caps don't remind me of anything. I think Gore is randomly taking caps from different movies...


----------



## Gore (Jun 2, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Martyrs?



right! what did you think about the movie? pretty horrible

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 11
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
*#5661 / xcdjy* : 6
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
The Pi: 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1
(No points for "Skip Me" posts)



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat
Martyrs


----------



## The Pi (Jun 3, 2010)

monster? I think that was the name


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 3, 2010)

nightmare on elm street ?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 4, 2010)

jeepers creepers?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 4, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> jeepers creepers?


yes

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot : 11
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
xcdjy : 6
The Pi: 3
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1
*MFDC12: 1*



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat
Martyrs
Monster
Jeepers Creepers


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 4, 2010)

i dont particularly think its an "explicit" picture but if it is ill get another frame.


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

_Requim for a Dream_


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 5, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _Requim for a Dream_



yessir, and after that little scene of the movie i admit i started to tear up.

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
*Llama Riot* : 12
Potticus : 8
tk_saturn : 8
xcdjy : 6
The Pi: 3
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1
MFDC12: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat
Martyrs
Monster
Jeepers Creepers
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

That's Rob Roy.


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

Correct!  You may catch that TrolleyDave yet!

*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot: 11
Potticus : 8
*tk_saturn : 9*
xcdjy : 6
The Pi: 3
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
monkee3000: 1
nasune: 1
MFDC12: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat
Martyrs
Monster
Jeepers Creepers
Requiem for a Dream
Rob Roy


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Correct!  You may catch that TrolleyDave yet!


it ends today lol.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Red dragon?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Red dragon?


Nope! It really should be an easy film to guess.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Spider?


----------



## nasune (Jun 5, 2010)

Reanimator?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not Spider and it's not Reanimator.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Shallow Grave.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 6, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> Shallow Grave.


Nope.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

eXistenZ?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 6, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> eXistenZ?


Nope.

Going through IMDB then?


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

The last film I remember him in has got to be the right answer. It is "Let Him Have It".


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 6, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> The last film I remember him in has got to be the right answer. It is "Let Him Have It".



*Scores*
TrolleyDave : 12
Llama Riot: 11
tk_saturn : 9
Potticus : 8
xcdjy : 6
The Pi: 3
SoulSnatcher : 3
Old8oy : 3
FAST6191 : 3
Junn: 3
flameiguana: 2
Gore: 2
mrfatso : 2
Overlord Nandrian: 2
LeLouchVII : 2
mrfatso : 2
XXNatus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto : 2
*Monkee3000: 2*
ENDscape: 1
fst312 : 1
Natipoo : 1
Guild McCommunist : 1
dinofan01 : 1
Lazycus: 1
Tekkin88 : 1
ronfar23x: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
WildWon: 1
nasune: 1
MFDC12: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted films]
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Day of the Dead (1985)
The Matrix
The Prestige
Signs
Almost Famous
Clerks 2
Shivers
Once Upon a Time in America
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter… And Spring
The Shawshank Redemption
Slap Shot
The Karate Kid
Evil Dead II
The Haunting (1963)
Hot Rod
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Teeth
Terminator 3
Gake no ue no Ponyo
Honogurai mizu no soko kara
Swamp Thing
Jumper
A history of Violence
Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Shower
Spaceballs
Versus
Equilibrium
Presto
Jumanji
The Beach Party At The Threashold Of Hell? 
Sha Po Lang
Tian xia wu zei / A World Without Thieves
Kabluey
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Becket
The Battle of Algiers
Malice in Wonderland
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
The Goonies
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Assassination of a High School President
The Brothers Grimm
Lawerence of Arabia
Half Baked
The Sandlot
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Under Siege
True Lies
Serenity
The Last Seduction
Body Heat
Bart Got A Room
Year One
Detroit Rock City
Choke
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Gladiator
The Three Musketeers
Little Big Man
School of Rock
Cop and a half
The Iron Giant
She's The Man
Enemy at the Gates
Blade Runner
How High
Monty Pythons Life of Brian
Benny and Joon
Cabin Fever
The King of Kong : A Fistful of Quarters
Tsotsi
Night of the Living Dead
Bubba Ho-tep
Swingers
The Ten
Balls Out: Gary the Tennis Coach
La Haine
Prince of Darkness
Frailty
Blind Fury
Homeward Bound
Easy Rider
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Operation Petticoat
Martyrs
Monster
Jeepers Creepers
Requiem for a Dream
Rob Roy
Let Him Have It


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for the lateness of ending the round!  It looks like it should've been a tie between me and Llama Riot but the sly dog knocked a point off his score! lol  I'll set up a thread later to discuss the next round.


----------



## junn (Jun 6, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

>



The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension?



I'm pretty sure the film is Naked Lunch, but the round is over anyway as I stated in the post above yours.


----------



## junn (Jun 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah ,you're right.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed a round!  (or two, or eight, I have no idea)

Hopefully there's a new one starting up soon.  I miss this game.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I missed a round!  (or two, or eight, I have no idea)
> 
> Hopefully there's a new one starting up soon.  I miss this game.





What would your preferred theme be?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What would your preferred theme be?



60's Mystery / Crime / Drama featuring women with cone shaped breasts.  I think that's a genre right?  

Really, I don't know what's been done recently.  But I see a lot of new faces on this scoreboard, so perhaps a full genre would be a good idea.  Perhaps a Sports theme with the World Cup underway?  Or a War theme while we're all full of nationalist pride?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

Both of the last rounds were generic free-for-all rounds

I like the cone-breasted genre....hmm.

A sports theme I wouldn't get a single answer on....but that's not particulrly different from the last round...


OKAY! Next round can be found: here!


----------

